# Osphena/ospemifene LADYS!!!



## Mr.Darkside (May 11, 2015)

Osphena/ospemifene

gives some women like my wife some of the best Orgasam's in her life.....( makes me feel like a studd no a god!!lol )... we counted 12 one night jut to see..we told some friends,, and of course they tried them,, same thing only it was a little more than she was use to at first..her man got shut down after just 4 Big-O's...

has any one else heard of this...or use this ...


----------



## bellabramasole (May 11, 2015)

https://drjengunter.wordpress.com/2013/08/01/is-osphena-the-new-wonder-drug-for-better-sex/
It has some potentially serious drawbacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellabramasole (May 11, 2015)

https://drjengunter.wordpress.com/2013/08/01/is-osphena-the-new-wonder-drug-for-better-sex/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Darkside (May 11, 2015)

my wife had a full histo. at age 32. she has to take esterdol any way's, this was better then any cream.. and hello estrogen and cancer...enough said ..

granted im not a MD. but i would have to ask her has she tried it...this may be an un known side of the drug... from my experince it does everything it claims to do and more..my wifes friend said itwas bam bam bam bam. one after another...... my wife laughed and told her its F.N. CRAZY ....they both laughed so hard the tears were rolling down there face...my wife dosent use the FN word...often....and just to be clear on it the other lady was in her thirtys and in good health... it might be worth looking at as a posi. womens viagra+.


----------

